# After negative Vetassess reassessment can we do assessment again



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi All,

Been searching for info but could not find about what to do after receiving negative outcome of REassessment.

Agent suggested wrong occupation for my husband, assessment came back negative ( July2016), 
Applied for reassessment through the same agent , also came back negative ( October 2016).

Now Vetassess has asked to appeal, which don't think would be a good idea as we feel the chances are very low.

My husband would like to apply for assessment again with a more suitable ANZSCO code, can anyone advise , if there is a waiting period ?

Would they use the negative points from the previous case , to assess the new one?

Appreciate your advise.

Thanks


----------



## toldo68 (Mar 26, 2017)

They save your record. They will check your record Whatever the occupation you're going to apply for.

May I ask how long did the REassessment take?


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

Thankyou for your reply.

Reassessment took about a month.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

shunamite said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been searching for info but could not find about what to do after receiving negative outcome of REassessment.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the negative assessment, but this time go other closely related occupation which you applied previously. I got same negative assessment and applied again with some changes in responsibilities. I am waiting for outcome. How long does it took for reassessment.


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

vutla9992 said:


> Sorry for the negative assessment, but this time go other closely related occupation which you applied previously. I got same negative assessment and applied again with some changes in responsibilities. I am waiting for outcome. How long does it took for reassessment.


Hi, Thankyou for your reply, reassessment took about a month, 
All the best with yours.


----------



## new_man (Jun 27, 2016)

vutla9992 said:


> Sorry for the negative assessment, but this time go other closely related occupation which you applied previously. I got same negative assessment and applied again with some changes in responsibilities. I am waiting for outcome. How long does it took for reassessment.



regarding the changes in responsibilities, is it acceptable or they can go over and check your previous documents ?

I'd like to know what will be their outcome when you get it? please


----------



## oppurtunity.req (Sep 19, 2016)

new_man said:


> regarding the changes in responsibilities, is it acceptable or they can go over and check your previous documents ?
> 
> I'd like to know what will be their outcome when you get it? please



Hi, 

I have seen many cases where people with negative outcome have updated their RnR and received positive oucome.

So do not worry about it and resubmit your application with RnR updated as per Anzsco Task list.

All the best.

Best Wishes..


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

oppurtunity.req said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have seen many cases where people with negative outcome have updated their RnR and received positive oucome.
> 
> ...


But, be careful you may receive a call from them about your roles and responsibilities. They will point out each and every point and try to get answer from (not technically). Stick with the roles mentioned in ANZSCO, don't go away with that.


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

vutla9992 said:


> But, be careful you may receive a call from them about your roles and responsibilities. They will point out each and every point and try to get answer from (not technically). Stick with the roles mentioned in ANZSCO, don't go away with that.


Yes you need to be really careful incase u/ ur signing authority gets a call, since they will try asking all sorts of questions to make sure whatever you have claimed is correct and not just made up..

Best Wishes


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

*Passes Skill assessment*



shunamite said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been searching for info but could not find about what to do after receiving negative outcome of REassessment.
> 
> ...



Goodnews, my husband passed his skill assessement!!!!!!


----------



## vannakuma (Dec 17, 2016)

shunamite said:


> Goodnews, my husband passed his skill assessement!!!!!!


Congrats Shunamite. By the way, what ANZSCO code did your husband apply for when he got the negative outcome? Did he nominate a new ANZSCO Code to get the positive outcome this time? Has he produced a new set of employment letter to proof the new job or just the existing set?


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

vannakuma said:


> Congrats Shunamite. By the way, what ANZSCO code did your husband apply for when he got the negative outcome? Did he nominate a new ANZSCO Code to get the positive outcome this time? Has he produced a new set of employment letter to proof the new job or just the existing set?


Hi Vannakuma,

Yes we changed the ANZSCO code and got positive assessment.

Old code- Civil Engg Technician
New Code- Building associate

Yes we had to get a new letter for Building associate.
The job designations/titles remained the same , only the JD was changed to match the new ANZSCO code tasks.

We called Vetassess , they were very helpful.

All the best


----------



## vannakuma (Dec 17, 2016)

shunamite said:


> Hi Vannakuma,
> 
> Yes we changed the ANZSCO code and got positive assessment.
> 
> ...


Thank you Shunamite for the clarification. It's very helpful.


----------



## Kumar1 (Sep 20, 2017)

shunamite said:


> Goodnews, my husband passed his skill assessement!!!!!!


Dear shunamite, 

I hope you doing good, could you please tell that is it acceptable to submit a new application after negative outcome. i had negative in last month and can i apply as a new application as i don't want to go for appeal. 

please advice me as per your experience and how is your application going, got Visa??

Thanks


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

Kumar1 said:


> Dear shunamite,
> 
> I hope you doing good, could you please tell that is it acceptable to submit a new application after negative outcome. i had negative in last month and can i apply as a new application as i don't want to go for appeal.
> 
> ...


What was the reason for the negative outcome?
try to make the changes accordingly and do a reassessment.

My advise would be to call Vetassess before submitting your reassessment.
They are quite helpful,they will clarify and also advise.


----------



## jinita9biswas (Feb 28, 2018)

hi experts
Have received a negative assessment from Vetasses for retail Buyer .
In the outcome letter they have mentioned that my profile is more sales and marketing .
Can i apply for re assessment with Marketing Specialist job code.

Please advice.


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

jinita9biswas said:


> hi experts
> Have received a negative assessment from Vetasses for retail Buyer .
> In the outcome letter they have mentioned that my profile is more sales and marketing .
> Can i apply for re assessment with Marketing Specialist job code.
> ...


Hi,

I suggest you call vetasses and speak with them they will guide you.
We did the same.

All the best.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi received negative assessment as they state that duties were more of account keeping and receiving calls as per my employer interview but i claimed for dealing in business which they said is carried by proprietor. Could i go for reassessment or appeal as my duties are still the same as dealer. Please advise


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Realy85 said:


> Hi received negative assessment as they state that duties were more of account keeping and receiving calls as per my employer interview but i claimed for dealing in business which they said is carried by proprietor. Could i go for reassessment or appeal as my duties are still the same as dealer. Please advise


What was your anzsco code?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Dont know the code but real estate representative 622..... Something like that


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

I called the vetassess after negetive assessment and they said we can't suggest any other job code and if you have anything more to tell then please attach . But i am again confused what to do


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Realy85 said:


> I called the vetassess after negetive assessment and they said we can't suggest any other job code and if you have anything more to tell then please attach . But i am again confused what to do


Only thing I can think of is getting the proprietor to confirm that you do the duties vetassess thinks he/she does, ie address their concerns. 

Do you feel you have a strong case? On the fence? Potentially weak? Be honest with yourself and then go see a MARA agent to strategise what the best next course of action might be. 

It could be as simple as what I said above and briefing relevant colleagues appropriately when and if employment verification happens, or more complex.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

I visited MARA agent and said they can do that again and proprietor said that he will explain them once again all the duties as he is quite confident about what he said about my duties but as i have already paid huge amount to the agent and now he asks for more money before getting positive assessment and after getting postive assessment have to give him another installment of his fee. But the point is that i am ready to pay but after positive as they were very sure of my case that we are going to get positive response.


----------



## NUR1 (Aug 2, 2018)

*advise*



shunamite said:


> Goodnews, my husband passed his skill assessement!!!!!!


 what your husband take step after 2 time coming skill assessement negetive


i have same problem


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

vutla9992 said:


> Sorry for the negative assessment, but this time go other closely related occupation which you applied previously. I got same negative assessment and applied again with some changes in responsibilities. I am waiting for outcome. How long does it took for reassessment.


Hi. Hows the outcome. I have negative result as pharmacy technician because it says my work is more related to pharmacist. The problem is my SS, the manager put a task that is not highly related to my anzsco. But honestly, my JD is broad and its my mistake that i didnt focus on jd of my anzsco, i let my manager decide on what to put. Is it possible to submit new ss with highly related jd this time? Please help. Im very upset because i dont have any anzsco aside from pharmacy tech. Or else i will go through ApharmC with some exams.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Finally got the positive outcome


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

*Reassessment*



Pausatio said:


> Hi. Hows the outcome. I have negative result as pharmacy technician because it says my work is more related to pharmacist. The problem is my SS, the manager put a task that is not highly related to my anzsco. But honestly, my JD is broad and its my mistake that i didnt focus on jd of my anzsco, i let my manager decide on what to put. Is it possible to submit new ss with highly related jd this time? Please help. Im very upset because i dont have any anzsco aside from pharmacy tech. Or else i will go through ApharmC with some exams.


Hi Pausatio,

Yes you can apply for a reassessment with modifying the job description to match the ANZSCO tasks, just be noted that it is highly recommended that you do NOT remove any job description from the old letter, add more words to the old & add more points explaining more within the ANZSCO tasks, removing something that you submitted before gets them suspicious .. good luck


----------



## ashy94 (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes you may definitely reapply for re-assessment


----------



## geena (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi!
My vetassess application is “In Progress” but I became paranoid about my Statement of Service as my supervisor did not elaborate further my job as a researcher. And so, I asked for another Statement of Service from him, which elaborated my duties in line with ANZCO requirements. I uploaded the new document and emailed VETASSESS that I want to change my document to elaborate my duties further and I want to change what i have written too in my application. Do you think they will allow it? I personally do not see a problem as they haven’t made a decision on my application yet. Any thoughts?


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

geena said:


> Hi!
> My vetassess application is “In Progress” but I became paranoid about my Statement of Service as my supervisor did not elaborate further my job as a researcher. And so, I asked for another Statement of Service from him, which elaborated my duties in line with ANZCO requirements. I uploaded the new document and emailed VETASSESS that I want to change my document to elaborate my duties further and I want to change what i have written too in my application. Do you think they will allow it? I personally do not see a problem as they haven’t made a decision on my application yet. Any thoughts?


Did you mail vetassess for changing the letter? What do they say

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanwar1991 (Jun 16, 2019)

have you applied for reassessment and got your outcome?


----------



## hschiavon (May 18, 2020)

Hi Shunamite,

Did your husband have received a positive outcome after the appealing? Or another ANZSCO code?
And what was his occupation?

I hope you are well settled in Australia.

Thanks in advance for your feedback.
Henrique


----------



## Really86 (Oct 8, 2020)

oppurtunityreq said:


> Yes you need to be really careful incase u/ ur signing authority gets a call, since they will try asking all sorts of questions to make sure whatever you have claimed is correct and not just made up..
> 
> Best Wishes


Did you or your signing authority receive a verification call to confirm? Thanks in adavance


----------



## Really86 (Oct 8, 2020)

shunamite said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been searching for info but could not find about what to do after receiving negative outcome of REassessment.
> 
> ...


Hello, i hope this msg finds you well. I just want to ask if assessor suggested you another occupation to consider to apply fpr reassessment? or you just randomly selected another occupation for the reassessment?


----------



## Upendra11 (Apr 16, 2021)

*hi everyone . I lodge of skill assessment for project administrator through Vetassess. But i got negative . The reason was the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant. They agent told me to appeal again. What the change of getting postive. Pls give me the geniune suggestion. Thank you*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Upendra11 said:


> *hi everyone . I lodge of skill assessment for project administrator through Vetassess. But i got negative . The reason was the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant. They agent told me to appeal again. What the change of getting postive. Pls give me the geniune suggestion. Thank you*


You have to first think what new you can give to Vetassess that can make them change their mind
Did you miss something substantive?
Cheers


----------



## VinayPatialvi (Aug 13, 2021)

jinita9biswas said:


> hi experts
> Have received a negative assessment from Vetasses for retail Buyer .
> In the outcome letter they have mentioned that my profile is more sales and marketing .
> Can i apply for re assessment with Marketing Specialist job code.
> ...


Hi How are you , have you recived PR can we discuss about this


----------



## VinayPatialvi (Aug 13, 2021)

shunamite said:


> Thankyou for your reply.
> 
> Reassessment took about a month.


NEED your help or Guidance as I am victim of similar kind of assessment


----------

